# Gym Farts



## zombul (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you guys ever get tired of people constantly farting while their working out.I know protein is to blame but sometimes I think grown men are shitting themselves in my gym.Am I the only person that notices this because I think these people always feel the need to work out close to me.I need a solution or a better ventilation system because these sick ass's are gagging me out of the weight room!!!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

I was the guy in the squat rack doing curls when you were doing rows. sorry, my pre-workout meal consists of cheese, milk, and eggwhites


----------



## zombul (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> I was the guy in the squat rack doing curls when you were doing rows. sorry, my pre-workout meal consists of cheese, milk, and eggwhites


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 22, 2006)

I was sparring (kickboxing) with this black belt the other day.  He kicked me in the stomach and I blasted one.  I don't think anyone noticed.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)

Some of my farts in the gym bring on laughter.  Somehow its always when do flat dumbell presses.  And I am the only one laughing...

I do get pissed when someone else farts by me.  Actually, to avoid being a hypocrite, I am understanding to the frequency of farts with people working out near me, but the assholes who fart as they walk through?  

Motherfuckers.


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2006)

Any person who farts in the gym is a pig


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

One always squeaks out of me when I'm doing chest supported rows.


----------



## zombul (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah I guess I'm being a pain,thats almost as bad as the guys who fart in the bathroom.


----------



## zombul (Sep 22, 2006)

I suppose farting is only fair,besides it's not safe to hold them in because they could travel up your spine and into your brain which is the #1 cause of shitty ideas.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

Funny I saw this thread because yesterday I let out a super smelly fart before doing squats, I was nervous! It smelt awful, it was just a quick one though. I hardly ever let one loose in the gym. I can't think of another specific time when I did. 

On that note, I need to go shit!


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank Ford none of you swine work out at my gym.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2006)

the *last* time i went to a gym there was a *really* foul smell. i work out at home now to avoid breathing other peoples vaporized shit. my own doesn't stink. lol.


----------



## fufu (Sep 22, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Thank Ford none of you swine work out at my gym.



You don't mind when I fart in the tub, you said you think it is cute. Silly!


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 22, 2006)

Couple weeks ago this broad (think she was tryin to hit on me) was running the tread mill next to me. Something smelt funny, so I peeked around to see if anyone's in sight. Nope, just her. So I walked away, and she started looking all nervous and stuff. I never looked at her since. and she seams nervous when she sees me again.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2006)

_Did you notice that you made two threads about gas in less than a day? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=70810 _


----------



## zombul (Sep 22, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _Did you notice that you made two threads about gas in less than a day?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=70810 _



Damn your right.Perhaps I should seek help.This is kind of a shitty thread anyways.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2006)

fufu said:


> You don't mind when I fart in the tub, you said you think it is cute. Silly!


"Well you know my name is Simon and I like to make _drawerings_...oops I pooted!"


----------



## KelJu (Sep 22, 2006)

I sh t all over people today. My buddy brought weight gainer 2200 to work, and I brought musclemilk. Justf or shits and giggles, literaly, we drank the stuff all day. I released some champs and the gym, and I don't give a shit what you think about it. If I am doing deadlifts, I will not do them with a gas pain. Tough shit, so live with it.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 22, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I sh t all over people today. My buddy brought weight gainer 2200 to work, and I brought musclemilk. Justf or shits and giggles, literaly, we drank the stuff all day. I released some champs and the gym, and I don't give a shit what you think about it. If I am doing deadlifts, I will not do them with a gas pain. Tough shit, so live with it.




I used to take this cheap whey that gave me the most EVIL gas, like it was frightening, I couldn't stand to be around myself at times.

Took me three months to figure it out   

I was constantly training near the closest exit, however............................

There was this guy in our gym, Disco Dave he was called, and I really don't know how I could describe how he trained.

He did make all these whooping sound and serious SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH as he breathed out.

He also frequently wore, this catsuit wrestling type thing? 

Anyway, he was always so distracting (all I could think about was punching him in the head), you could NEVER train when he was next to you, which is seriously inconvenient on the treadmills and x-trainers.

So, one day instead of ending my workout early (other peeps would do the same, move AWAY from the man in the leotard!), I finally just said to him "Look, you are really distracting, would you mind keeping it a bit down"  

I was a fattie at the time, and he just looked at me and said "You are just jealous cause I am fit". 

ANYWAY, one night with the evil bum smells, he gets on the bloody archaic stepper next the treadmill I am on, NO ONE uses this anymore. 

I am just stopping, and I knew I had just enough time to run to the back door cause I could feel one brewing.

But I didn't, I blew off next to him.

He had to open the window.

BAD BAD Gym Farts! 

x
x
x

T


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I used to take this cheap whey that gave me the most EVIL gas, like it was frightening, I couldn't stand to be around myself at times.
> 
> Took me three months to figure it out
> 
> ...


----------



## visionsect (Sep 22, 2006)

Mine have never been worse than when I was taking NOX-CG3. My wife was about to kill me. Seriously...whatever that stuff did was bad. I let one go one night after workout...I hit the showers, and when I came back to the room for bed, I just about killed myself....it was still there after half an hour, like a open sewer line or something. I quit taking NOX-CG3 after my first container, and have not had it since. I also punched myself in the face for subjecting my wife to that.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 22, 2006)

visionsect said:


> Mine have never been worse than when I was taking NOX-CG3. My wife was about to kill me. Seriously...whatever that stuff did was bad. I let one go one night after workout...I hit the showers, and when I came back to the room for bed, I just about killed myself....it was still there after half an hour, like a open sewer line or something. I quit taking NOX-CG3 after my first container, and have not had it since. I also punched myself in the face for subjecting my wife to that.





I'm about to punch you in the face, noob.


----------



## visionsect (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh how I wish that were true. I would have your tiny little fist for breakfast and laugh at you incessantly. Puny human.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2006)

dont be a vag.

i rip em in the gym, but only when need be.


----------



## Focus (Sep 23, 2006)

When I'm doing some deadlifts, sometimes on the final reps the pressure just builds.. it comes out at like 500 miles an hour.. pressurized gas I tell you

It always screws my set too - I'm 20 years old and I still giggle like a little kid when I hear someone beef.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 23, 2006)

Focus said:


> When I'm doing some deadlifts, sometimes on the final reps the pressure just builds.. it comes out at like 500 miles an hour.. pressurized gas I tell you
> 
> It always screws my set too - I'm 20 years old and I still giggle like a little kid when I hear someone beef.




I usually train with the lads. My first training partner thought it was  hilarious when I had wind pushing about 350 kg on leg press! 

Charming!

x
x
x

T


----------

